# Turkey Thighs (brine/smoked/q-view)



## paulmart (Apr 1, 2014)

Ive threaded these before, but thought I'd share this again because ive done this a few time since and have yet to have a bad experience

I love doing turkey thighs because they usually come out very juicy and flavorful,  not to mention a more healthy alternative to many of the delicious posts.

..oh ya! And CHEAP!! 6 bucks for two large thights that feeds my family of 4!

Ok ill get to it here

Brine

16 cups of water
1/2 cup of kosher salt
1/2 cup of brown sugar

^^^^that's the base, anything else is whatever I come across in my fridge/pantry/spice drawer that sounds good. Here's what I did

6 garlic cloves smashed with the flat part of my knife
Big pinch of minced onion
Half a lemon chopped
a few springs of rosemary

Stirred till soup












20140401_210827.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 1, 2014






I put the lid on it and set it in the garage. Its fairly cold out there but wont freeze. In the summer I'll toss an ice pack in it

That's all I have so far. Tomorrow ill smoke them
I have a basic rub that I make, any suggestions for a turkey rub will be highly considered. Feel free to post yours!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 1, 2014)

I have been using Jeff's rub as of late....  That looks real good so far, lookin forward to the rest of the Q view !


----------



## paulmart (Apr 1, 2014)

My credit card doesnt work online for reasons unknown. I keep meaning to convince my wife to get it lol


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2014)

Watching this one.  Where did you find the thighs?


----------



## paulmart (Apr 1, 2014)

Im in Canada. We have a place called "Superstore". Huge meat selection
Probably doesnt help you down in PA


----------



## paulmart (Apr 2, 2014)

15 hours later
our of the brine!

Rinsed and dried
now its time for rub

1/3 cup of brown sugar
Palm full of rosemary
palm full of paprika
palm full of minced onion
small palm full of garlic powder

..no salt..













20140402_125303.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Smoking starts in about 4-5 hours;)


----------



## paulmart (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh!
Almost forgot..
I put the rub ingredients into a coffee grinder and hit it up till its powder


----------



## paulmart (Apr 2, 2014)

20140402_161439.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Coals are almost ready
Turkey is climbing to room temp
with the water pan I cant get the temp over 230-240 ish

So now I take the bottom grill, wrap it in tinfoil. Break holes in it untill the temp gets to where I want lol


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 2, 2014)

Is that a WSM?


----------



## paulmart (Apr 2, 2014)

No its the napoleon 3 in 1
Very similar but about $100 cheaper..in price and quality lol













1396478003806.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 2, 2014






So we're off..the heat is still climbing. I want it to hit around 275-300

Might bust some holes in the tinfoil!


----------



## paulmart (Apr 2, 2014)

20140402_174208.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Time for a rest while we grill these stuffed mushroom..asparagus soon to follow


----------



## paulmart (Apr 2, 2014)

1396482339644.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 2, 2014


----------



## paulmart (Apr 2, 2014)

1396482802827.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Dont worry, my dogs head isnt stuck in the grill


----------



## paulmart (Apr 2, 2014)

1396483276151.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Sooo juicy


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 2, 2014)

Great lookin meal.   Nice job


----------



## paulmart (Apr 2, 2014)

1396483855726.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Thank you c farmer

Minus the wine, this whole thing was under $14


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks very tasty, great lookin smoke !  Thumbs Up


----------



## redwood carlos (Apr 3, 2014)

Mmmm Mmm Mmm...Loooking good and cooking good. I would eat that for sure.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow that all looks beautiful!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Apr 3, 2014)

I love turkey thighs on the smoker and yours looks great.......

Brad


----------



## beeflover (Apr 3, 2014)

Look good!


----------



## paulmart (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone!
The picture I took of the sliced turkey didnt do it justice for how juicy it was. 

Thank you for all the positive feedback.  Its one of my favorite and easy smokes I do. Im always learning, so please message any ideas for future turkey thigh smokes!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 3, 2014)

I missed this somehow  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Great looking meal man! The stuffed mushrooms were a nice touch  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I do a lot of mushrooms...

Nice smoke


----------



## hooked on smoke (Sep 12, 2017)

That looks really good.


----------

